# Odeon Cinema Corby



## michaelb corby (Sep 6, 2011)

hey, first post on this forum!! not visited anywhere yet, but reading and looking up pictures of dereict art deco cinema's on this forum, i thought id show you the pictures of my local odeon in Corby Northampronshire.

Not my pictures, but just want to share the interest i have in this building

source http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/16655

Built for Oscar Deutsch’s Odeon Theatres Ltd. chain, the Odeon opened on 16th March 1936 with Jesse Matthews in “First A Girl”. A local architect, Lawrence M. Gotch designed the cinema which had seating provided for 1,042. 770 in the stalls and 272 in the balcony.

It was taken over by a local independent operator from 19th January 1969 and re-named the Rutland Cinema, but this was not successful and it was closed later that year. It then became the Rutland Bingo Club for many years. Then used as a furniture store from 1996 it became a Chicago Rock Cafe from 5th November 1997.

Now in use as A6 Furnishings, the former cinema is being used as a showroom warehouse selling cheap pine furniture.

It has not been entirely stripped of its guts and I feel sure it could be restored to its original “glory”.

It is depressing to see the lack of respect for what should be a protected building.

These pictures are not taken by myself


http://http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Odeon+Corby&f=hp

http://http://viewfinder.english-heritage.org.uk/search/reference.aspx?uid=107964&index=840&mainQuery=odeon&searchType=all&form=home


----------



## DARREN138 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can I just say that,for anyone who does not know about it, cinematreasures.org is a fantastic website. It lists pretty much every cinema that has ever been in the UK complete with maps and pictures of where they are or were and also short histories and links. Currently my favourite website(apart from this one, obviously!!)


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2011)

DARREN138 said:


> Can I just say that,for anyone who does not know about it, cinematreasures.org is a fantastic website. It lists pretty much every cinema that has ever been in the UK complete with maps and pictures of where they are or were and also short histories and links. Currently my favourite website(apart from this one, obviously!!)



Thanks Darren, could you whack a link to that in the reference materials forum?


----------

